

Google.cn DNS routing changed? - quant18
http://www.the-eleven.com/~tjlegg/index.php?/archives/2865-Google.cn-Moved-Back.html

======
quant18
Anyone know how recent this is?

His original post on this topic from 2006 is at [http://www.the-
eleven.com/~tjlegg/index.php?/archives/1940-G...](http://www.the-
eleven.com/~tjlegg/index.php?/archives/1940-Google-v-Google.CN.html)

